# Navarre Pier King Mack Classic starts June 5th



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys,

the Broxson Outdoors Navarre Pier King Mack Classic starts June 5th and runs through June 19th. 

You must sign up for the tournament at Broxson Outdoors 2209 HWY 87 Navarre Fl. The entry fee is 10$. All fish MUST be caught on Navarre Pier. You must also weigh your fish in at Broxson Outdoors. 

The winner will receive a seasons pass to the pier. We will also have some cash awards for the 2nd and 3rd place guys! 

We are all very excited about the Pier opening this coming up Saturday! Good luck!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I will stop on my way to the peir Saturday morning to sign up. Good way to kick off the peir opening.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The pier opened today. We have lots of entrys! You guys come and sign up!


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there is still one week left to go in the Broxson Outdoors King Mackerel Shootout. Ten dollar entry (half goes to the Santa Rosa Kids House), first place wins a season's pass worth $240, second place gets a $50 gift certificate to Broxson Outdoors, and third place gets a $25 gift card to Broxson Outdoors.

The current leader is Mike Peacher 27.20 lbs
Second place is Mike Statton 22.60 lbs
Third place is John Schikora 17.15 lbs

Must sign in at Broxson Outdoors and the fish must be caught off of Navarre Pier. Come by the store or check out the current leader board on our website www.broxsonoutdoors.com. 

James Broxson


----------

